# My hedgehog is a biter.



## RedStealth

Hi all,

This is my first post here.

I've had my hedgehog, Garrett, for two weeks or so now... and he seems to be fairly happy, and a bit grumpy.

I've learned not to bother him during the day, at all. That is his "alone time."

He usually starts wandering about his "tank" when we put my daughter to bed, and then he is more open to being handled.

Lately, though, he has decided that huffing and curling up into a ball of spikes when annoyed or scared isn't enough.

He has begun biting.

I did some reading, and the suggestions to adjust this behavior range from "blowing in his face" to "Push back into his mouth with a finger." The later is suppose to cause a bit of discomfort, which the hedgehog will associate with biting, and thus stop.

Well, when Garrett bites, he doesn't chomp down and hold on. He lunges, nips, and then pulls back and covers his head with his spikes. That means that "pushing back" isn't really an option.

I've tried blowing in his face a few times, with inconclusive results. He definitely does not like it when I give him a puff of air, but moments after you blow, he uncovers his head and will make another nip at fingers.

I thought it might just be me, but a day ago he nipped at one of my wife's friends as well. It is also not as if we pester him.

We were both sitting on the floor with Garrett between us while he wandered around in between us. Our legs were spread with our feet touching to make sort of pseudo-walls for a playpen. One particular time he decided to climb up her leg, and she put a hand out to keep him in the pen, and he stopped, sniffed, and then nipped her.

He did not break the skin, but she did yelp, and had small teeth marks on her fingers.

He has bit me about half a dozen times now, and has broke the skin once. He would bite me more often, but sometimes I am quick enough to yank my fingers back out of the way.

So, does anyone have any possible remedies for this behavior? Or has anyone had a hedgehog that liked to bite, and can possibly tell me, "Oh, it's just a phase," or "Yeah, you had best keep all fingers away from this guy."

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## LarryT

Have you tried washing your hands with un-scented soap before handling him?


----------



## hercsmom

I'm also wondering how old Garrett is? Is it possible he's extra cranky because he's quilling?


----------



## illsley

If not the soap, it could also be the result of scented lotions.


----------



## PJM

When we first brought home Cholla, he kept nipping my husband. Figured out later that he had been eating doritos. I agree with Larry, the first thing to do is wash hands good with unscented soap. See if that helps. We haven't had an issue since then.


----------



## Judi

I have a biter. I thought maybe it was just because my hands smelled yummy to hedgies, but I adopted a second hedgehog and nothing about my hands has changed, and he's never even considered biting me.

In the year I've had my biter, she has grown more used to me and will relax in my hand. But if I move while holding her, or accidentally leave a finger near her face, it's chomp time. She's a little old lady and doesn't have very many teeth left but she can still break the skin.


----------



## RedStealth

Garrett bit me hard enough to draw a very small amount of blood last night. Barely broke the skin, but his biting habit continues.

His quills were not "raised," nor was he hissing. He would simply sniff my fingers a few times, and then tilt his head, open his mouth and lean forward.

The first couple of times I would pull my finger back, and he would then look at me, and then the empty air where my finger was a few moments ago. So I would put my finger back, and he would repeat.

Until I left my finger there, just to see what he was up to. I thought maybe if I let him "try me" he would realize that he was biting my finger.

He chomped with a decent amount of force, and let go almost instantly. I believe I may have startled him when I yanked my finger out of his mouth, as he then pulled back and covered his head in quills.

I have been diligent about washing my hands with either unscented soap, or just hosing them down with water as best I can.

I would also like to point out that he never bites when I carry him. Or when he is playing on my lap/chest. Only when he is on the floor. Perhaps it has something to do with coming at him from above? Perhaps he sees that as a predatory attack or something?

Or maybe I'm just tasty.


----------



## PJM

The only thing I can tell you is when he starts to sniff @ your hand, move it before he bites.
Sorry I'm not more helpful. But perhaps that way he will eventually forget abt it.


----------



## fracturedcircle

sorry to say this but some hedgies are just biters. sometimes it is not curable (but you could always try, esp if it's a baby hedgie).

from my experience with Harvey who is a biter, you can learn to scoop him up and handle him in safe ways. minimizing biting opportunities seems to be the best strategy to me.


----------



## Amb

I have a biter, too. He only bites me, not my husband or anyone else who touches him. He does not bite out of aggression, but rather ANY time that my bare skin is visible. I use no scented soaps or lotions, but just to be sure I have changed soaps a few times to no avail. I have NO idea why he bites me, but I have to watch him CONSTANTLY or suffer the painful consequences.


----------



## bobthehedgehog

I have the same problem right now. Yet my bob is not even 8 weeks yet so I'm hoping he will grow out of it. Currently I just hold him in a fleece blanket with one of my old tshirts that I wore. I'm hoping the more he gets used to my scent the less he will bite. And I know some people say that the bite doesn't hurt, and it's just uncomfortable, but I think my bob bites harder then others or it's just me lol.


----------



## syd

He may be sensitive to his face. he thinks you're something trying to eat him and get to his belly and may be more aggressive in protecting himself. if he isn't quilling, try wrapping him in a towel like a little hedgie burrito (not too tight) and pet the towel. It may take a while, but you might see him get used to being touched.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

(Psst. You guys are on a thread that's 3 years old. The original posters are likely not reading the forums anymore.)


----------



## susiemccormick

Mine bites also.. He likes my deodorant . He always gets me near my armpits.. OUCH!!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Do you mind if I ask if you are smokers? Hedgehogs tend to react to the smell of cigarette smoke and tobacco in my experience. Also, have you been putting him away immediately after he bites? Doing so can be a form of positive reinforcement-- in his head, he may perceive it as "Oh, if I want them to put me back, I just have to bite them!", so he may nip more because of that. Have you hand-fed him treats in the past? Some animals that are hand-fed treats may learn to become nippy in anticipation of the treats-- hedgehogs and horses alike can get that way!


----------



## abbys

Just FYI, this thread is 3 years old.


----------

